# Blackwater Fun 10-27



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I've sure been catching a lot of fish on Blackwater lately. Its the perfect place for what I call "grab bag" fishing. Just fishing for whatever is biting. We launched at Brown's on Yellow because my plan was to fish BW for stripers, and then come back to Yellow to finish up the day. Had a great time over at my "striper hole". Not that many stripers were boiling, but we caught some huge chain pickerel (jackfish) on Smithwick Rogues. That Rogue just lights up the jackfish. They can't resist it, especially the big ones. By big I mean 3.5-4 pound jackfish. I'm convinced the state record is in there somehwere. So, on Rogues, we caught chain pickerel, redfish, stripers, bass, speckled trout, and white trout. Went back over to Yellow and saw a lot of baitfish coming out of the water. They were mixed schools of trout, stripers and redfish chasing bait. A lot of fun. Still throwing the Rogue. Went back to BW after it died down and went to an area that has a lot of bass and managed to catch quite a few, but they were just below 12". Anyway, a great day on the water!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm using the Smithwick Super Rogue on 20 lb. test. Blue with chrome sides. I upgrade the hooks, if needed, to a bigger size. Lights them up. I'm not kidding. I jerk the heck out of it like I was fishing a fluke. Over grass, I keep the rod tip up and it doesn't pick that much grass up.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Blackwater has never been on fire like it has the past few weeks. I mean, we've caught at least 100 in 3 trips. Glad to hear they were still biting. Thinking about going back at em again tomorrow. We've primarily been using those flukes, but you lose so many. I might pick up a Rogue. The state record Jack, 2 years ago anyways, was 5.3. We've seen some we think were that big on some flats up there at Blackwater.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I want to go toss some lures so bad, but i just cant get away from them night crawling catfish..


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Fished Yellow River today looking for reds. Were are you finding the striper in Blackwater? Im thinking od fishing Blackwater this weekend hopefully ill get on some monster bulls.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Are you fishing the main river or one od the cuts dont need your spot just general area I never catch anything on backwater


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

30°36'25.42"N 87° 2'5.10"W I just looked it up on Google Earth. 

Its a little bridge that crosses one of the tributaries, not sure of the street name. That's where I've been finding the stripers. I also found them around the mouth of the Yellow River boiling on Menhaden. A couple of weeks ago, there were many Stripers around Brown's fish camp on Yellow. They are all over the place right now, but I'd head for that spot if I was really hoping to get a big one.

I also used to avoid fishing Blackwater because I never caught anything there either. As I've gotten to know it better, I've found lots and lots of places that really hold fish. I got an 8 lb bass earlier this year on a Senko and many many other bass and tons of chain pickerel. Not as many redfish as I catch on Escambia though. And not as many bass as Escambia but bigger fish, generally speaking.


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update i will try that out this weekend if the weather is ok. Does anyone have any good redfish spots on Blackwater?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

go slow and look for the bait, motor in quietly and you will find them


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

You been going on a boat or kayak


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

boat. havent fished blackwater for reds yet only bass, so looking for a good place to start


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

For stripers..try the area around Pond Creek/ Blackwater River up to train trestle..look for fish blowing up on mullet or menhaden,usually just before dark.....I-10 bridge area is good also.....use a lure to imitate the baitfish. or catch live mullet in the 4-6" range and cast to feeding stripers...good luck.....post pics of your results so FWC can continue the stocking program ......


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info i will have to give that a try


----------

